# DIRECT FLIGHTS FROM TORONTO to LISBON



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This summer the Canadian low-cost airline Rouge will start direct flights between Toronto and Lisbon, according to the airport’s management.

An Air Canada subsidiary, the budget airline included Lisbon as a new route on its summer 2014 schedule, along with other European destinations Milan, Nice and Manchester.

Canadian low-cost airline to fly to Lisbon this summer - The Portugal News


----------

